# GR's 5 Plant Vertical Grow Winter 19/20'



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2019)

Eight day since repotted from the Solo's into the 2 gallon Smart Pots.
Roots establishing, and beginning to grow through the sides of the fabric pots.







I had put the CLW SS400 on them for a few days in veg mode, worked well but put them under the 315W yesterday and raised the lamp to get them to stretch some so we can begin training them to the screens.
One day after transplant 11/23.


And today, 12/1, can tell the roots have taken off well. Moved a couple of the plants around but numbered them so you can tell each one.




Need to get the irrigation system back up and running. Did some modifications, built a stand for the pump and manifold to ride on, that will allow a cover to be placed over the rez. Going to place a small pump in the rez this grow and run it for about 15 seconds just prior to each irrigation cycle for a lite mixing.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2019)

Went ahead and put the pump and rez together. Separated it from the rez so I can put the lid on the rez now.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 3, 2019)

Topped each of the 5 ladies at the fifth node. They roots are doing well and getting good growth.

Yesterday 12/2


Today 12/3


----------



## gr865 (Dec 8, 2019)

Day 15 of veg. All is well, plant at the right front had a touch of Cal/Mag issues, but fine now.



This week I will begin training them to go on the screens. So looking at about four to five weeks more of veg.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking good in here @gr865 ! Were you ever able to get ahold of a solid cbd genetic?


----------



## gr865 (Dec 8, 2019)

@OneHitDone 
No, had someone send me some "CBD" seeds, grew a couple out, not sure how much CBD, but was low in THC. No way to have them tested.
I have located a good source for CBD oil and since I really don't have room to grow some CBD plants I will just by it for now.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 11, 2019)

You done some nice grows GR. I apologize if this has been asked..but
How are you finding the emitters? Are they pressure compensating ones? Are they clogging?

I am getting my autowatering design in order and you seem to have a good setup.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nrk.cdn said:


> You done some nice grows GR. I apologize if this has been asked..but
> How are you finding the emitters? Are they pressure compensating ones? Are they clogging?
> 
> I am getting my autowatering design in order and you seem to have a good setup.


I have changed my auto watering design a number of times since I started growing and this is my current setup.
With this grow I separated the pumping system from the rez so I could put a lid on the rez.


And here is the pump and manifold system I had set up on the rez.


This is the in tent manifold, up to 8 stations, I am using 5 on this grow. No longer have the cut off valves on each feed line.


The emitter I am using now is a Rainbird stream rotor. I have a filter on the rez manifold, a filter in the pressure reducer and each line has a filter on the in tent manifold. I have had no issues with emitter plugging. I can run these emitters because I am using a 12V 3 gallon/min @ 60 psi that give me the pressure I need for the 5 plants.


When I ran the 24 plants SOG I had to use these emitter as I did not have the volume needed to run the Rainbird emitters. They are two gallon/min drippers. they worked ok, did not have a plugging issue, but the distribution is not nearly as good as I get with the Rainbird emitters.
This was for the 24 plant SOG grow.

And the emitter w/ a tee at the end to help distribution.


I hope this helps there Buddy, it has worked well for me.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 11, 2019)

Today I put them on the screens. They are small yet but did not want them to get away before I had them on the screen.
As stated they are not that large yet but they are on the screens now.



Shots from the back of a screen.


The group.


Here they are back in the tent, do not have them in the vertical mode light wise but this will be the placement around the bare bulb vertical lamps.



Let the training begin!


----------



## Smokey57 (Dec 11, 2019)

looks fantastic. I was hoping you were going to do this type of grow again. I really wanted to see it. Looking forward to the progress reports. 

Smokey


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 11, 2019)

gr865 said:


> I have changed my auto watering design a number of times since I started growing and this is my current setup.
> With this grow I separated the pumping system from the rez so I could put a lid on the rez.
> View attachment 4435192
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. There are so many different ways to setup autowatering. Your setup is pretty straight forward.. it is the last piece of the puzzle.. 

I will be watching your grow..good luck..happy holidays.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 14, 2019)

Just a bit of an update:
Day 21 veg,
All is going well, one plant Triple Cheese #2 showing a touch of Cal/Mag issues, will be pulling them out of the tent on Monday or Tuesday to do some work on them.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 17, 2019)

Update:
Day 24 Veg.
Things are going well. After topping I am unsure if I will get the upright growth needed for a vertical grow. According to the breeder the plants should be 90 to 100 cm, that ain't gonna happen.
C2 is showing a touch of Calcium issues so increased the CaliMagic and Epsom just a bit.


In response to a private message I received, the little white thingy in the middle of the red feed lines is a quick disconnect so I can remove the plants from the tent to work on them.



Con't in next post!


----------



## gr865 (Dec 17, 2019)

Con't from the previous post!

Took a few clones this week.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 22, 2019)

Update:
Week 4 day 28 of veg.
Pulled the ladies from the tent and did more work on them than I planned. That's ok it is just a weed it will grow back, 
Did some trimming and some Super Cropping.
Ayashauasca Purple


Triple Cheese's




Trying something a bit different than normal. This is one of the Triple Cheese that I Super Cropped all branches near the main stem.


Here they are back in the tent.


Good veg growth, three irrigation cycles per day, 1:40 each cycles, about 1.5 to 2 gallons DTW.
Going to give them a week or so to recover and see what growth I get, would like to do a pre flower trim in about two weeks and begin flower a week or so after trim.


----------



## zep_lover (Dec 26, 2019)

i have found training for vert early really slows down the growth rate height wise.some strains slam to a stop. 
everything looks great as usual!
are these supposed to be stretchy strains?


----------



## gr865 (Dec 26, 2019)

zep_lover said:


> i have found training for vert early really slows down the growth rate height wise.some strains slam to a stop.
> everything looks great as usual!
> are these supposed to be stretchy strains?


Am not sure if they are suppose to be stretchy, both strains say 90 to 100 cm, but it ain't going there.
Yes training may slow down you height growth, I have topped a number of times so I expect them to stay a bit low. I have in the past not topped, gave them two extra weeks of growth and they they totally away from me.
I expect them to be in the 40 to 50 cm height when I flip, if not they are what they are.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 29, 2019)

Upate:
Day 36 of 24/7

First trim this last week and retie.


Added second vertical lamp this week.


Had some issues with one of the lamps, was dim, replaced with others I had till I found one that was good.


Started some clones, first batch did not take well, this is the second batch plus a couple of clones from my assistant.


They are plenty healthy and should go into flower within the next couple of weeks.



My 12" fan crashed yesterday, started scretching and then just stopped altogether. Here I put a little 6 inch under the lamps and going into town today to replace the 12" one.


View from above.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 30, 2019)

Trying something on one of the Triple Cheeses.
This plant got Super Cropped on 12/21, next to the main stem. Have SC'ed before but never like this and the whole plant.
Prior to SC, plant at around 14"

The dirty deed, another vertical grower did a radical SC, so thought I would give it a shot.
His was much more radical than what I did.


And after tying back to the screen.


Today, 8 days since that SC


Taken loose from the screen, minor trim and re-tied to the screen.

This is a side view of C3 after trim and re-tie.


Back in the tent with the new fan I had to replace this weekend.


Will be flipping to 12/12 within the next week or so.

My friend who did the radical SC, use monster pliers to brake the plant. He grows his plants vertical in a contraption that he made to grow them in. The last pic show the container he built for his grows. He has four plants growing vertical and two below them growing horizontal.

Laid it out horizontal and started tying down the branches

And here that same plant in veg mode, after 10 days.Just ask him for a final pic. Not sure what he turned on this.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Decade Y'all!
Things are good all round, 


Raised each lamp about 6 inches today, Super Cropped two branches at the top of the plant and one branch on one of the Triple Cheeses. Hope to flip soon.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 1, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Happy New Decade Y'all!
> Things are good all round,
> View attachment 4447632
> 
> Raised each lamp about 6 inches today, Super Cropped two branches at the top of the plant and one branch on one of the Triple Cheeses. Hope to flip soon.


Looking fantastic in there - gonna be a nice show!


----------



## dakindgrind (Jan 2, 2020)

Love the techniques and care you're putting into your grow. Will surely make for a good harvest!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2020)

Well, decided to flip on New Decade Day. 
It's hard to get good pics while in the tent. But here are a few.

We are looking at 8 to 10 weeks.


Bought me a new toy yesterday, going to be making some nice pizza's starting today.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 4, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Well, decided to flip on New Decade Day.
> It's hard to get good pics while in the tent. But here are a few.
> View attachment 4449577View attachment 4449576
> We are looking at 8 to 10 weeks.
> ...


Nice, be sure to post a follow up on that UUNI pizza oven. I was looking at one of those as a gift for a family member.
Can you cook a steak in there?  

Garden is on point!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Nice, be sure to post a follow up on that UUNI pizza oven. I was looking at one of those as a gift for a family member.
> Can you cook a steak in there?
> 
> Garden is on point!


Thanks OHD, yes the garden is doing well.
They changed the name of the company to OONI, not sure why. My unit is one of the older ones, high school friend owns an Ace Hardware in our hometown. His wife does the ordering and she ordered three of these and they have been on the shelf for a couple of years so my son and I both got one and way below the retail price.
Yes you can do steaks, pasta dishes, all kinds a stuff.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 5, 2020)

Going to pull the ladies from the tent, do a bit of tying and rearrange the plants some.
They are getting close to the lamp.
Here is a pic from 7 days ago


Then 4 days ago


Two day ago


And this morning.


Plants are about 6 inches from the lamps, but the new fan is working great and the column of cool air rising up from the bottom keep the plants comfortable.
Either going to increase the run times for the irrigation cycles or add a 4th start time and see how it goes.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 6, 2020)

Update:
Day 5 12/12

All is well here in Trapland.
Pulled the plants from the tent this morning, doing some tie back and getting the plants away from the lamps.
Prior to separation and tie back



After separation and some tie back.


Face forward and do not smile.


Ok, now face right and get close.


Mug shots


They really need a trim but need to wait, too early in flower to do any kind of heavy trim. Will be very selective in leaf removal until the third week of flower.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jan 8, 2020)

Im loving this!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow, lucky here.
Changed out the Orbit 8 port manifold today. 
When It came on tonight the filter in the center of the manifold was not tight and sprayed everywhere. As I walked in and saw what was going on I immediately went and shut down the system. 
How it did not spray the hot lamps I don't know, water was going everywhere. I was expecting the lamps to explode but thank goodness they didn't.
Tighten everything down and all seems to be good.


----------



## Smokey57 (Jan 9, 2020)

WOW is right glad everything didn't blow up. 
looking GREAT

Smokey


----------



## gr865 (Jan 12, 2020)

This morning I pulled the ladies from the tent, removed a couple of fans and put the nets on them. Would not normally do this till about the 5th to 6th week, but damn they are stretching an need to keep them away from the lamps, had a few burned leaves when I pull them today. Have a feeling it is going to cause the inner growth to slow due to the blocking of the leaves from the lamps.

They have grown 10 to 12 inches in the past 4 days.


Last night, plants closing in on the lamps, 4 inches and a couple of the leaves grew into the lamps an got burnt.

This leaf was curled last night and very near the lamp, this morning it was burnt


after installing the netting on today. They are all about 8 inches from the lamps.


----------



## 2com (Jan 13, 2020)

Vertical is nice. Did it once or twice. Cool stuff man.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 13, 2020)

Seriously impressed on so many levels! How big is your tent 4x4?


----------



## gr865 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Seriously impressed on so many levels! How big is your tent 4x4?


Thank you buddy, 

Yes, 4x4 Gorilla Lite.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 15, 2020)

Update: Day 14 of 12/12

Everything is looking good, the stretch is continuing, did a bit of LST and Super Cropping today. Removed some of the fans, removed the nets and refastened the plants to the screen. After reinstalling the nets, moved the branches around to begin filling the nets. I removed the fans to open up the bud sites and get ready for next week's 21 day trim. I am hoping that splitting the trim may help prevent the problem I have had during other grows, a sort of a lockout at around the 5th week of flower. I will be lowering the EC and doing a flush with a low EC/pH'ed solution when I do the 21 day trim. By doing this flush at that time I believe it will allow the plants to recover without higher EC to damage the new growth. This leading to the 5th week of flower and the addition of P/K.
Here are the ladies: The Triple Cheese's




Triple Cheese number 4, removed the net to trim and reinstall the net.

Side view with the net removed, you can see why the nets are needed, these plants stretch directly toward the lamps.

Put the net back on and tucked into the net.

All tied back and headed back into the tent.


Con't next post


----------



## gr865 (Jan 15, 2020)

Con't from last post.

Ayahuasca Purple
No forward view but here is the thick side view.



And the net installed


This is how much room that was created by using the net.


Tying the plants back and using the screen sort of makes the canopy fairly dense but when I do the 21 day trim it should all be good.

These are on the Ayahuasca Purple, can see why I will be Super Cropping these tops.



Going to add two more water cycles water cycle, reduce each run time on the four middle times but keep the first and last times the same to get the extra DTW and help prevent nutrient buildup.
9;10 pm - 2 minutes
11:30 pm - 1 minute
2 am - 1 minute
4 am - 1 minute
6 am - 1 minute
8:10 am - 2 minutes
This will give me 30 seconds more solution than before adding the extra times. Will be watching this and may cut the three middle times some if I am getting too much runoff.


----------



## 2com (Jan 15, 2020)

Just using a basic timer? Amazon special? I tried a short cycle timer recently, it was garbage upon setup, returned before it even made it to the room.
I need a quality timer that does seconds, and preferably I can choose different durations instead of only one duration for all the cycles. Eg: 2min, 1min, 40sec, 40sec, 40sec, 2min - Like you're doing, but with option of seconds.

Looks good, will be nice when those are walls of bud.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 15, 2020)

2com said:


> Just using a basic timer? Amazon special? I tried a short cycle timer recently, it was garbage upon setup, returned before it even made it to the room.
> I need a quality timer that does seconds, and preferably I can choose different durations instead of only one duration for all the cycles. Eg: 2min, 1min, 40sec, 40sec, 40sec, 2min - Like you're doing, but with option of seconds.
> 
> Looks good, will be nice when those are walls of bud.


This is what I use on my rez. 8 individual start times
*Autopilot Dual Outlet 7-Day Grounded Digital Programmable Timer 2018 Model*

And this one I use for my clones, infinite start times.
*Titan Controls Short Cycle Timer w/ Photocell, Single Outlet, 120V - Apollo 12*


----------



## gr865 (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow, the bud sites are filling out nicely and the plants are all super cropped as needed.
This coming Wed will be day 21 and trim day. Really looking forward to this trim, rearrangement of buds, giving them the best possible light and trimming up undergrowth and back growth.
On this trim I will be removing all leaf with a 1" stem and rearrange them on the screens.

This is an example of the /trim I will be doing on Wed, it is from my Big Buddha Cheese 5 plant vertical grow.
Germinated and in solo's



10/12/18 Just before the 21st day trim.
Pheno #4


10/15 Trim and retie
Pheno #4

Trimmed this one more than I plan on the current grow, will see how it goes.

10/27/18 This is what it looked like when we returned from our 2 weeks in the Florida panhandle after hurricane Michael.
Pheno #4


12/29/18 And the same plant at harvest. Netting removed for harvest.
Pheno #4


Hopefully this Weds trim will turn out like this one did, 23 zips, just over a g/w of jarred cured smokable buds and 6 plus zips of untrimmed buds that went straight into making FECO.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Jan 21, 2020)

Trimming that much in flower doesn't stress the plant and cause her to go hermie??


----------



## gr865 (Jan 21, 2020)

SuBlimE420 said:


> Trimming that much in flower doesn't stress the plant and cause her to go hermie??


I have never had any issue with Hermie's.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2020)

Two days since major trim, back the plants up for the first couple of days to temper the trimmed plants to the high intensity of the lamps.
Prior to moving plants back towards the lamps.


After two days of tempering to the lamps, moved the plants back to the lamps..


Couple of pics of the plants responding to the trim after two days..


Had to do a bit of Super Cropping to Triple Cheese #2 as it had a number of tops growing beyond the lamps light.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 27, 2020)

Day 26 12/12


----------



## gr865 (Jan 27, 2020)

Happy Monday Y'all!


----------



## zep_lover (Jan 28, 2020)

looking good!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 29, 2020)

Update: Day 28 of 12/12

Pulled the ladies from the tent for inspection, rearrangemt and tie back as need. There was not trimming today. Did remove a foot long cola that had taken a dump, did not realize when trimming last week that I cut into the branch of that plant.
Making a rez solution today, lowering the EC and getting ready for adding either PK13 or Liquid KoolBloom, which ever I choose it will be spread over a two week period at reduced rates.

C3
1/22

1/29

C1
1/22





1/29






C4
1/22

1/29


AP1
1/22





1/29



Con't next post.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 29, 2020)

Can't from previous post

C2
1/22






1/29






Group shot.
1/22


1/29


Misc shots
    

They have recovered well from last weeks trim and growing vigorously.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 2, 2020)

Makes me smile!


----------



## oKanenas (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice
Would make me smile too if they was mine


----------



## gr865 (Feb 4, 2020)

Made 250 gummy's from 20 mg of Decarbed Rosin, made from 7 strains of cannabis. Came out ok.
Decarbed Rosin


The final product, one of 5 trays.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2020)

Update: Day 35 12/12

Couple of things going on. Pulled the ladies from the tent today and did a bit of work on them. Removed the netting, removed large fan and some undergrowth, repositioned the buds for best light, retied back to the screen and reinstalled the netting.

Few before and after pics of the ladies.
Triple Cheese (TC) #1



TC #2


TC #3



TC #4


Con;t in the next post!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2020)

Update: Day 35 12/12

Ayahuasca Purple



Group shot!


4 of 5 back in the tent.


That's where we are folks. More info to come in another post.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 7, 2020)

When I worked on the ladies on Wed. I removed a broken branch that had died on me.
TC Pheno #2


Closeup


Here it is removed from the plant.


The reason it broke was I had Super Cropped it in veg close to the trunk of the plant and when rearranging the branches on the screen I move it in the opposite direction from the SC, it was brittle and snapped. Did not notice it until it started wilting from the break.


I have had to tape a number of branches this grow because when moving them under the screen they end up bending double. so I tape them.


All is well here in Trapland.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

Couple of pics from the tent this AM.
Triple Cheese @ day 40


Ayahuasca Purple @ Day 40


----------



## gr865 (Feb 13, 2020)

Day 43 of 12/12

Triple Cheese
 

Ayahuasca Purple


Group shot


All is doing well, and the fragrance is divine. The AP looks to be a couple of weeks behind the TC. Running around 650 to 700 ppm, 6 cycles per night with around 30 to 40% runoff. Been running Liquid KoolBloom for the past two rez fills and will replace this with the Dry KoolBloom formula for the next few rez fills.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2020)

Update: Day 49 of 12/12

All is well, pulled them from the tent today and did a little cleanup and photo op's.

Triple Cheese
2/13 #3


2/19 #3



2/13 #2


2/19 #2


2/13 #4


2/13 #4


2/13 #1


2/19 #1



Con't in the next post.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2020)

Con't from previous post.

Update: Day 49 of 12/12

2/19 Ayahuasca Purple

This plant I believe will take at least two weeks after I harvest the Triple Cheese.

Group shot
2/19


Back in the tent
2/19


Have taken both Liquid KoolBloom and Dry KoolBloom out the the rez mix with this last rez refill. Went 3 weeks with this program and am now back to using Canna B in the mix.

Have been running two rez fills and at the end of the second fill I add 3 gallon of RO and pH. This reduces the ppm of the rez and I do a mini flush, 3 to 5 gallons used. Been doing this since flip to flower and it seems to be working well. Very minor tip burn, no lockout and good growth.
Three to four weeks to go on the Triple Cheese and a couple more weeks beyond that for the Ayahuasca Purple.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 24, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Con't from previous post.
> 
> Update: Day 49 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Im late to checking out the grow Good Job looking good


----------



## gr865 (Feb 26, 2020)

Update: Day 56 of 12/12

Everything seems to be doing fine, fattening up and healthy.

The Triple Cheese's
TC #1


TC #2


TC #3


TC #4


Ayahuasca Purple


Group Shot.


Pretty little thing!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 2, 2020)

That's amazing ........


----------



## chiroman (Mar 4, 2020)

This is a fantastic grow! I love seeing unique styles. A few questions,

Where did you get those 1/4" quick disconnects? I need them!
If you're DTW how do you handle the run off? You've put a lot of pictures of your irrigation system, but none of the waste. You left for two weeks so I assume you have a good system for handling the runoff


----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2020)

chiroman said:


> This is a fantastic grow! I love seeing unique styles. A few questions,
> 
> Where did you get those 1/4" quick disconnects? I need them!
> If you're DTW how do you handle the run off? You've put a lot of pictures of your irrigation system, but none of the waste. You left for two weeks so I assume you have a good system for handling the runoff


Thanks,
I got the qdc's online at Sustainable Village, also the red rubber hose.

There is a 10 gallon catch tray under the drain table. If traveling I have my assistant come and dump the drain and add solution to the rez if needed.


The small transfer pump to either a drain or bucket to be dumped outside.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2020)

Update: Day 63

All is well, one week into flush, gradually lowered ppm by adding RO (@ 95 ppm) 3 gallons at a time to the existing rez solution and pH. About another few days to a week.
The ladies, Triple Cheese
 

 





Ayahuasca Purple


Group shot.


----------



## chiroman (Mar 4, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Thanks,
> I got the qdc's online at Sustainable Village, also the red rubber hose.
> 
> There is a 10 gallon catch tray under the drain table. If traveling I have my assistant come and dump the drain and add solution to the rez if needed.
> ...


Is that drain table made of pvc? (the stand part)


----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2020)

chiroman said:


> Is that drain table made of pvc? (the stand part)


Yes, 1 inch.


----------



## iPerculate (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 9, 2020)

Sick ass vertical grow my guy. A1. Looks like you'll get a nice ass haul too

What kinda lamps you using in this set-up?


----------



## gr865 (Mar 9, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Sick ass vertical grow my guy. A1. Looks like you'll get a nice ass haul too
> 
> What kinda lamps you using in this set-up?



I run two 315W CMH run vertical.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 9, 2020)

Good shit, you got me wanting to hang my qb's vertical and try this just for the fuck of it because it looks cool AF, also looks like a sick way to maximize your light usage especially with bulbs.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 10, 2020)

Golly, can't believe I got not RSVP's for my Harvest/Trim party this week. Oh yeah, you'll smoke it but not help trim it. :19: :laugh::19::laugh::19:

That's ok, don't want any of you ol' farts to get out and get exposed. Freaky shit man.
I started flushing last week and the final flush was @ 107 ppm, that is my machine, it adds back calcium and magnesium, for flavor they say. That was Saturday's cycles and the last was Sunday at 8 AM and I ran the last of the solution through the pots. Also the last night lights was Sunday night. They will be off tonight. So last night they did not water nor tonight and the lamps will be off around 24 hours so will begin chop tomorrow.
Triple Cheese


Ayahuasca Purple


----------



## Johiem (Mar 10, 2020)

If i knew you outside of here and got an invite, I'd call in to work the next day and go as late as we can. I will be in heaven if i get mine anywhere near yours. Just started my 2nd attempt.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok I'm done.
Started on Tuesday , got three plants completed. Went out of town yesterday and finished them today.
Was too busy to take a lot of pics.
With the net attached. Triple Cheese #3


Removed the net and got the big droop.


Ayahuasca Purple
This plant turned out to be the one plant I seem to get every grow, loose buds, no weight and about 1/2 of this plant will be going straight into making FECO after it is dried.

Thinking, this is just a guess, thinking maybe there will be about a pound in total.


Here is the larf, selected more than normal to go into FECO. Got about as much off the Ayahuasca Purple as off all the Triple Cheese.


Time to clean up the pots and get them ready for another grow.


Over all I am not very happy with this grow. Should not say that because anything you grow is a blessing. But I am thinking I am not going to make weight and the buds are not as tight as I expected.
Not sure what caused this, I am wondering if my lamps are too old, and not putting out the amount of light as they should. So I am going to replace them for the next grow.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 15, 2020)

The three plants and the untrimmed buds from Tuesdays chop went into plastic trash bags today, they will remain there for 24 to 36 hours dependent on moisture level. They will be rehung for another 24 to 36 hours for final dry period before going into jars to cure.
The other two plants and remaining untrimmed buds will go into bags on Monday or Tuesday.
Hard to guesstimate but I am thinking 20 plus zips of trimmed smokable cures buds.
We shall see!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 15, 2020)

I've had a couple lackluster finishes this past year myself between pests and hydro mystery root issues. Just gotta keep pushing on!
Curious if you have ever used 400W hps lamps? I have heard a few people say that cmh just doesn't produce the size and density of hps but I have never personally used them so was curious what your take on that would be?


----------



## gr865 (Mar 15, 2020)

OHD,
I have been running these for a few years now and have never had them not produce decent bud.
I think my lamp is weak, going to replace before next grow.
I started growing with a 400W HPS/MH then went to a 400W california Light Works LED. Then went to the 315W CMH and have not been disappointed till this grow.
Next grow will be a 5 or 6 plant horizontal grow. Would like to try a scrog with a couple of plants but worried I will not get the return and being able to work on them in the 4 x 4. Maybe put them on a lazy susan and rotate 180 degrees so I don't have to try and craw under them.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 20, 2020)

Three plants dried and in jars curing, 14.3 zips. There is another 4.6 zips of larf/untrimmed Triple Cheese buds going directly into FECO/CCO.
Took the other two plants out of the plastic bags and rehung them on the stand. So I will be jaring them on Sunday. Also there is a bag of larf/untrimmed Ayahuasca Purple that will be going into
making FECO. 
This is one plants that was stripped from the branches.  155 grams TC #3


Here they are jarred. Had to pack them tighter than I like, prefer 2/3 full, but I ran out of jars. So for the next batch to dry will need to put some that are in jars from previous grow into bags in the freezer to make FECO, thus freeing up a few jars.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 23, 2020)

Completed harvest of the Triple Cheese and Ayahuasca Purple, about 23 zips of trimmed smokable buds and about 8+ zips of untrimmed buds going directly into making FECO/CCO. The weight was not what I expected and the reason is the buds are not very tight, some pheno's were better than others but not like I would like them overall. The AP was a bitch to trim for not much yield, but she smells delightful. The plant that produced the most was number 3, that is the plant that I did the super cropping to the mains. She was not that much heavier than the other three but she was heavy. Number two has the best looking buds and they were tighter but still not like usual. So thinking I will change the lamps next grow.

Now as soon as they open the beach back up I am going to go fishing and camp for I don't know how long. Have been binging on fishing show for over a week and it's making me crazy. Good thing I have not been watching cooking shows or better yet murder mysteries, LOL
Anyway I'm done!

At my son's request he is doing my shopping so I can stay indoors, he is a cool dude. So I gave him the list yesterday, it included another dozen quart jars, but he has not pick the stuff up yet. He said tomorrow. That's cool, he is the project manager building a large apt. complex. He is practicing social distancing on the project, no two people can work in the same apt at the same time and separation during lunch and brakes.


----------



## juxt (Mar 31, 2020)

Stay safe bro! I love your grows! I can't because of legality but I love to see beautiful ones on the internet and learn more. I've only recently looked into vertical growing and have a couple questions ...

Why do you do the catch net? Is it because your trellis is only 2 feet?

I noticed many others try to keep their plants on the trellis, any long branch is tied, but you don't seem to do that..Any reason? Most vertical growers seem to be going for one vertical layer in the way that scrog tries in horizontal, but yours seems to be more layered...it seems to me this is all due to trellis size but wondering.

Thanks! Peace and safety in these times!


----------



## Montanan (Mar 3, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Three plants dried and in jars curing, 14.3 zips. There is another 4.6 zips of larf/untrimmed Triple Cheese buds going directly into FECO/CCO.
> Took the other two plants out of the plastic bags and rehung them on the stand. So I will be jaring them on Sunday. Also there is a bag of larf/untrimmed Ayahuasca Purple that will be going into
> making FECO.
> This is one plants that was stripped from the branches. 155 grams TC #3
> ...


greatly appreciated all your posting work. Peace out brother.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 4, 2021)

Always a treat to follow along with one of your grows.

Nice work.


----------



## Maryjae's Bud420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice grow


----------



## F1_Grower (Mar 16, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Trying something on one of the Triple Cheeses.
> This plant got Super Cropped on 12/21, next to the main stem. Have SC'ed before but never like this and the whole plant.
> Prior to SC, plant at around 14"
> View attachment 4446267
> ...


Wow, this/that is some major SC'ing

I feel like one would need to do this after a good watering bc I've been trying my hand at vert and horizontal scroging and seem to break heads off completely snapped off. I'm definitely getting better at thinnging out and training.

@gr865, I love the inguinuity and water drip setup. You get great thick meristems in those 3 gals!!

Which medium do you prefer, bc I think I've seen you do lava rock before right? 

And Ayuasca Purple is a great name strain. One of my prized possessions is an Ayuasca button i grafted onto a san pedro. Story of Death of Ego, Rebirth of Soul, and Love.

Rock On!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

TY for the thread and pics. I'll stick to scrog TY.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 12, 2021)

Got me over here hella reminising my vert grow. Great read! Gonna go look at your new one!


----------

